

This Guy Found a Way to Block Robocalls When Phone Companies Wouldn’t - frostmatthew
http://www.wired.com/2015/01/guy-found-way-block-robocalls-phone-companies-wouldnt/

======
bediger4000
_Even as Nomorobo has flourished, the country’s leading phone companies still
avoid such call blocking. And that’s rather baffling._

"Rather baffling". I wish I had that dry of a sense of humor. Naturally, the
easiest assumption is that the Phone Companies make money from "Anne" and
"Rachel" from "Cardholder Services". Given that Bank of America has a "Card
Member Services" that calls and sounds a lot like "Anne" and "Rachel", I bet
the credit card companies also make a lot of money from it: they get to add
overdue charges and other fees when people hang up on legit notices that sound
fake.

I can understand the phone companies' stance, and the credit card companies'
stance - it's just like ISPs and spam. I can't understand why the FTC and/or
the FCC don't go after these scummy scammers. The robocallers are almost
certainly using PBXs to put fake IDs on the calls - I haven't gotten a
successful call back on any number. I've heard rumors that a lot of the
robocallers are also using hacked PBXs as cut-outs. That's _got_ to be
illegal. You'd think the F*C agencies would want to stop the robocallers just
to stop the constant stream of complaints they get.

